# Boas > General Boas >  Super-motley boa issues?

## Wh00h0069

I received a very disturbing e-mail from Tom Cruchfield today about the Central American super motley boas. He told me that they all die at or shortly after two years of age. I recently acquired two, two year old female CA super motleys. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this? 

Here is a picture of one of them:

----------


## shaunb79

I dont know much about CA Super Motleys but if they are anything like the Colombian Super Motleys I have bad news for you! I have never heard of one making it more than 18-24 months and never heard of one breeding. The Colombian Motleys need to be outbred alot more and this might be the case with CA Motleys as well.

----------


## boasandballs

Yes they do die somewhere around 1-1/2 to 2 years old.

----------


## PyroPython

I hope you either A: Get a miracle or B: Didn't pay for them.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> I hope you either A: Get a miracle or B: Didn't pay for them.


Thanks for all replies. I got them in a trade. He said that their heads did not develop well, which is why they are smaller, but he said that they were healthy and that they would be able to breed and produce all motleys. From what I am reading, they are either going to die, or are infertile. I sent e-mails to a few large breeders, and am waiting on their replies. I am very upset about this, and will be posting on the BOI if the seller does not fix this situation. He should have been up front with me when I asked about their health. BTW, they are both 2007 females, and seem to be healthy; although, one isn't the best eater.

----------


## boasandballs

I had a super motley from Jeremy Stone 2 years ago and he replaced it with something elce.  I won't go into what happened with that transaction but I will not get anything from him again.

By the time mine died, it had become a well known fact that they develop water pockets on the spine and die.  The females would never make weight and breed, and the males died before breeding.  The narrow heads is the way they all come out period.  

I have talked to Colette Sutherland, and Pete Kahl.  They die.  Harsh as it is but the person you got this from should have known, it has been talked about for the last 2 years.  I would defiantly talk to him, probably loudly.  :Taz:

----------

_Wh00h0069_ (01-30-2010)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> I had a super motley from Jeremy Stone 2 years ago and he replaced it with something elce.  I won't go into what happened with that transaction but I will not get anything from him again.
> 
> By the time mine died, it had become a well known fact that they develop water pockets on the spine and die.  The females would never make weight and breed, and the males died before breeding.  The narrow heads is the way they all come out period.  
> 
> I have talked to Colette Sutherland, and Pete Kahl.  They die.  Harsh as it is but the person you got this from should have known, it has been talked about for the last 2 years.  I would defiantly talk to him, probably loudly.


I spoke with a few breeders, and it sounds like all of the Colombian super motleys do die, but there are some CA supers that are still living. Peter Kahl told me that he has some 06 Central American supers that are still living and doing well, other than having a weird head. Mine are 07s, so are over two years old. They seem to be doing well, so I am hoping for the best. I honestly doubt that they will ever be able to breed, but who knows. I definitely will never do business again with the person who traded them to me, as IMO he should have told me. I will keep everyone posted on their progress. Thanks again to everyone who has posted.

----------

